# Question if I want to eventually show Hemi



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm having a really difficult time deciding if I want to crop Hemi's ears and so far I've decided against it the only thing keeping me from completely saying no is... Do his ears have to be cropped for shows? And I do know its not some kind of disqualifier or anything but would judges possible look down on that? I like his floppy ears lol and I don't really care for the look of cropped ears my opinion.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

As far as I know there is no requirement for cropped ears. They can or can't be. I don't show but I believe that's what I've heard.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

No registries require cropping in the breed standard. Some lean more towards a preference for a natural ear. Which registry are you considering showing under?


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm looking into the abkc to show its a long shot considering he's my first but the kennel I got him from has nice looking bullies ( no extremes lol) and his dam and sire are nice well the sire definitely is what I liked but if he turns into a nice looking well rounded companion I'll show him... If he looks nice to me but doesn't conform to their standard... Then I just have a loveable guy lol. He registered under abkc under am bully the UKC as apbt and abda as apbt

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I wouldn't have guessed bully at all, he's such a little peanut. I know some in abkc are moving towards natural but the norm is definitely cropped. How old is he? I'd wait a little longer to see how he grows in the next month or so before deciding wether or not to crop.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Well right now he's already 15 weeks he seems a bit lanky to me lol and his ears don't look too bad I kind of like them I've seen some pretty messed up natural ears that I would have no problem cropping lol. I got him and he was a bit skinny and the guy was feeding him and all his dogs Kirkland I immediately switched him to evo and he's been eating well energy's gone up and his ribs have all but disappeared he's growing but not looking too bully to me

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Well he's cute regardless. Do you have his pedigree by any chance? I'd be interested to see. Sometimes they just take a while to fill out but it's also possible that he just won't conform to breed type. My pup is 6 months and just starting to look more bully. 

Side note, just realized this was posted in bullies 101, incase you were wondering why I was asking obvious questions haha.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh no worries! Lol only reason I posted here is BC he was bred sold and has papers under am bully but I worry BC he isn't looking bully right now ha ha but originally I wasn't going to purchase from this breeder until he walked me through his process his kennel and all the warranty and pedigree Info he ended up being a great guy lol here's his led

http://www.pedigree.thebullytunnelmagazine.com/details.php?id=65674

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

None of those bullies are amazing award winners but a few have the look I like and for what I got him for with papers it was worth the risk lol worst case I have a lovely companion

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Ebar if you're interested in keeping his ears but don't want them going all crazy, there is a really helpful thread in here about taping and gluing natural ears. It helped me when I glued Jones' ears. Glueing is really easy too, so it's entirely possible to keep Hemi's ears and have them in a rose fold or button to fit the standard.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Really! You're aweso.e! Lol thanks for that I'll be looking that up now! I really appreciate the heads up!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Ebar said:


> Really! You're aweso.e! Lol thanks for that I'll be looking that up now! I really appreciate the heads up!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not a problem at all. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

There are CHs and GrChs with natural ears. So its possible.

My Bully has natural ears. And honestly he would look great either way. I love the look of a cropped ear. But I love the laughs that come with his natural ears. They are normally rose pricks, but he gets a case of what we call "Guard Dog Ears" They go full prick when he is interested in something. Its hilarious.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Ha ha same with mine right now! His are floppy and look cute but when he is "alert" those bat wings stick straight up lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

